# Hello from Calgary



## Jason H (Jun 18, 2022)

Janger showed me this forum when I purchased a bandsaw from him. I finally got around to signing up. Lots of information to check out. 
Thanks Janger.


----------



## kevin.decelles (Jun 18, 2022)

Welcome!


----------



## YYCHM (Jun 18, 2022)

Welcome from another Calgarian.


----------



## Susquatch (Jun 18, 2022)

Welcome Jason! 

I'm from farm country in Southern Ontario. But I was born a western Prairie farm boy. 

You got an awesome bandsaw. If I still lived out west, I would have bought it in a heart beat! 

Wish you all the very best in the future as you grow into your hobby.


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Jun 19, 2022)

Welcome from SK.


----------



## whydontu (Jun 19, 2022)

Welcome from Vancouver


----------



## Janger (Jun 19, 2022)

How’s the saw Jason? I hope it’s working out well. Don’t forget I have the book here for you.


----------



## Janger (Jun 19, 2022)

People were asking what I got instead! This! It’s a swivel. I’ve been cutting some big round with it and it cuts very nice. I also added this out fence the primer painted L block.


----------



## DPittman (Jun 19, 2022)

Sweet I bet you will like that.


----------



## Perry (Jun 20, 2022)

Welcome to the group Jason.     Also in Calgary.  


Perry


----------



## 140mower (Jun 20, 2022)

Welcome from Lillooet BC.


----------



## Susquatch (Jun 20, 2022)

Really cool @Janger . Nice beefy unit. That's what I liked about your old one too. Love the coolant and coolant tray. Lots of good work handling too.


----------



## Crosche (Jun 20, 2022)

Greetings from another Calgarian! Welcome to the forum!

Cheers,

Chad


----------



## Marc Moreau (Jun 20, 2022)

Welcome from Gatineau Quebec


----------



## TheClyde (Jun 21, 2022)

Welcome from Winnipeg


----------



## Jason H (Jun 21, 2022)

Janger said:


> How’s the saw Jason? I hope it’s working out well. Don’t forget I have the book here for you.


Thanks everyone. I have not had time to do anything as of yet. Janger I haven’t forgotten about the book.


----------



## David_R8 (Jun 21, 2022)

Welcome from Vancouver Island!


----------

